# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Alimentar um aquário de recife - Sanjay Joshi

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Sanjay Joshi  
Alimentar um aquário de recife 
Traduzido por: Pedro Nuno Ferreira - www.reefforum.net
  
Artigo Original Gentilmente Cedido Por Reefs.org - Feeding a Reef Tank

 :Olá: Viva
No seguimento do trabalho/missão de proporcionar aos membros do Reefforum sempre mais e melhor informação e torná-la mais acessível eliminando a barreira linguística, o Reefforum com este artigo dá incio à divulgação do trabalho e conhecimentos de Sanjay Joshi, previsto ser um dos palestrantes no evento do aniversário do Reefforum e promove em simultâneo a colaboração com a Reefs.org que publica a revista Advanced Aquarist's On-line Magazine e entre outros é dententora dos direitos do artigo em causa, de que gentilmente deu ao Reefforum autorização de tradução para Português e publicação.
Esperamos que este trabalho ajude todos a mais e melhor desenvolverem os seus conhecimentos, praticas, resultados para que esta actividade, a manutenção de sistemas de recife domésticos, seja e se afirme cada vez mais como uma via para o conhecimento, para um viver/conviver sustentado com o meio natural.   


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Sanjay Joshi

Thank you very much for translating this into Portuguese.  I am sure you did a good job  :SbOk2:  

I am back from my vacation, and will be happy to answer any questions that you may have.

sanjay.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Thank you very much for translating this into Portuguese.  I am sure you did a good job  
> 
> I am back from my vacation, and will be happy to answer any questions that you may have.
> 
> sanjay.



 :Olá: Hi Sanjay, you are welcome and we thank you for this oportunity :yb677: 

Here's the first question:

In your article Feeding a Reef Tank you use like further and further many of us now, possibly influenced by you, rotifers, etc...commercially produced. I also use rotifers and some of our members such as Paulo Marinheiro Aquário de Paulo Marinheiro                          ( 1 2 3 4 5 ... Ultima Página), even grow them to feed the corals. Well in addition the the frozen rotifers that I use, I also use live plankton that I collect locally with a 60 micron mesh plankton net that I had sent to me from Aquaticeco . Placing living plankton in a reef tank is not without risk but since I also use natural sea water, I regard it as a calculated risk.
- From you vast experience do you have recommendations, do and not do indications?
- Have you ever used live collected plankton in your reef systems?
- Should this practice be encouraged?

Kind Regards
Pedro Nuno




> Translation=Tradução
> 
> Viva Sanjay, não tem de quê e agradecemos-lhe por esta oportunidade
> 
> Eis a primeira pergunta:
> 
> No seu artigo Alimentar um Aquário de Recife, usa como cada vez mais de nós agora, possivelmente influenciados por si, rotiferos, etc...produzidos comercialmente. Eu também uso rotiferos e alguns dos nossos membros tais como o Paulo Marinheiro Aquário de Paulo Marinheiro                          ( 1 2 3 4 5 ... Ultima Página) até os criam para alimentar os corais. Pois eu além dos rotiferos congelados, uso plâncton vivo que recolho localmente com uma rede de malha de 60 micron que mandei vir da Aquaticeco. Colocar plâncton vivo num sistema de recife não está isento de riscos, mas como também uso água natural, considero-o um risco calculado. 
> - Da sua vasta experiência tem recomendações, indicações sobre fazer, não fazer?
> - Alguma vez usou plâncton vivo recolhido localmente nos seus sistemas de recife?
> ...

----------


## Sanjay Joshi

> Hi Sanjay, you are welcome and we thank you for this oportunity
> 
> Here's the first question:
> 
> In your article Feeding a Reef Tank you use like further and further many of us now, possibly influenced by you, rotifers, etc...commercially produced. I also use rotifers and some of our members such as Paulo Marinheiro Aquário de Paulo Marinheiro                          ( 1 2 3 4 5 ... Ultima Página), even grow them to feed the corals. Well in addition the the frozen rotifers that I use, I also use live plankton that I collect locally with a 60 micron mesh plankton net that I had sent to me from Aquaticeco . Placing living plankton in a reef tank is not without risk but since I also use natural sea water, I regard it as a calculated risk.
> - From you vast experience do you have recommendations, do and not do indications?
> - Have you ever used live collected plankton in your reef systems?
> - Should this practice be encouraged?
> 
> ...


I also grow my own rotifers especially when I am raising clownfish and use the excess to feed the reef.  However, I have nto seen amy significant differences in my corals when I feed rotifers versus when I do not feed the rotifers.  May be that is because my corals get enough food from other sources that the extra rotifers do not show any visible difference.

Using wild plankton is fine, but as you note it is not without risk. The risk is that you may introduce some pest species in your tank, since you have limited control on what you may catch.  Other than that I see no risk.  If you taking plankton from cooler waters then the risk may be lower as those creatures may not live in the higher temperature reef aquarium.

I have not used any wild plankton in my tank, since I am not near any ocean and its not easy for me to collect it myself.  I don't see anything wrong with doing this, and I feel that live food is always a better option (if possible).

sanjay.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> I also grow my own rotifers especially when I am raising clownfish and use the excess to feed the reef.  However, I have nto seen amy significant differences in my corals when I feed rotifers versus when I do not feed the rotifers.  May be that is because my corals get enough food from other sources that the extra rotifers do not show any visible difference.
> 
> Using wild plankton is fine, but as you note it is not without risk. The risk is that you may introduce some pest species in your tank, since you have limited control on what you may catch.  Other than that I see no risk.  If you taking plankton from cooler waters then the risk may be lower as those creatures may not live in the higher temperature reef aquarium.
> 
> I have not used any wild plankton in my tank, since I am not near any ocean and its not easy for me to collect it myself.  I don't see anything wrong with doing this, and I feel that live food is always a better option (if possible).
> 
> sanjay.


 :Olá: Thank you for your clarifying answer which I translated to reefforum community




> Eu também crio os meus próprios rotiferos, especialmente quando estou a criar peixes palhaço _{NT=Amphiprion}_ e uso o excedente para alimentar o recife. Contudo não vi quaisquer diferenças significativas nos meus corais quando os alimento com rotiferos versus quando não dou os rotiferos. Talvez isso assim seja porque os meus corais obtêm alimento suficiente de outras fontes pelo que os rotiferos extra não provocam qualquer diferença visível.
> 
> Usar plâncton natural/selvagem é bom, mas como o diz, não é sem risco. O risco reside no facto de que se pode introduzir alguma espécie praga no aquário uma vez que se tem controlo limitado sobre o que se pode recolher. Além desse facto não vejo qualquer risco. Se se recolhe plâncton de águas frias então o risco pode ser mais baixo uma vez que tais criaturas não sobrevivem na temperatura mais elevada do aquário de recife . 
> 
> Nunca usei qualquer plâncton natural/selvagem no meu aquário uma vez que não estou próximo de qualquer oceano e não é fácil para mim recolhê-lo pessoalmente. Não vejo nada de errado em fazer isso e penso que a comida viva é sempre uma opção melhor. (se possível).
> 
> sanjay.


Atenciosamente/Kind Regards :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> I also grow my own rotifers


 :Olá: Hi Sanjay
So you grow your own rotifers and the question is: The same way Paulo Marinheiro does as shown in his Images that you may find at page nº 7, post  nº 167 of   Aquário de Paulo Marinheiro                          ( 1 2 3 4 5 ... Ultima Página)







Could you please tell the community about how you grow your rotifers...if it is not a secret :yb665:  :SbSourire: ...explain how to do it (if you have images it will be very help full and I can help you to place them in the gallery)?

Kind Regards :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno




> Translation=Tradução:
> 
> Viva Sanjay
> Então cria os seus próprios rotiferos e a pergunta é: Da mesma forma que o Paulo Marinheiro como mostrado nas imagens dele que pode encontrar na página nº 7, post nº 167 de Aquário de Paulo Marinheiro                          ( 1 2 3 4 5 ... Ultima Página)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind Regards/Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Sanjay Joshi

I use a very simple way to grow my rotifers. I like to keep things simple and easy so it does not become more work for me.

I grow the rotifers in 20L buckets. I add the rotifers that I purchase from www.reefnutrition.com to 20L buckets. The buckets have an airstone to keep the water circulating. I add a few drops of the rotifer food (algae) and make sure that the water stays green all the time.  Every week I do a 50 % water change in the bucket.  The rotifers do not need light to grow and do fine in the room temperature so no heater is needed.  This way I do not have to grow the phytoplankton (algae). Just use a few drops every time from the bottle.

Here is a picture. I usually keep 2-3 buckets going just in case any of the culture crashes.



sanjay.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Eu uso um modo muito simples para criar os meus rotiferos. Gosto de manter as coisas simples e fáceis para que não se tornem mais trabalho para mim.
> 
> Eu crio os rotiferos em baldes de 20 litros. Coloco em baldes de 20 litros os rotiferos que compro à empresa www.reefnutrition.com.  Os baldes têm um difusor de ar para manter a água a circular. Adiciono algumas gotas da comida de rotiferos (algas) e certifico-me de que a água se mantém verde o tempo todo. Todas as semanas troco 50% da água no balde. Os rotiferos não necessitam de luz para crescerem e dão-se bem à temperatura ambiente de casa, assim não é necessário termostato com resistência.. Deste modo não tenho de criar fitoplâncton (algas). Apenas uso algumas gotas do frascos todas as vezes. 
> 
> Eis uma fotografia. Habitualmente mantenho 2-3 baldes em funcionamento para o caso que  qualquer uma das culturas se degradar.
> 
> 
> sanjay.






> I use a very simple way to grow my rotifers. I like to keep things simple and easy so it does not become more work for me.


 :Olá: Hi Sanjay, thank you for the explanation, it is indeed a simple approach with good results...which leads to other questions




> I add the rotifers that I purchase from www.reefnutrition.com to 20L buckets


1 - So you ad the rotifers one time every week or every day, or....?

2 - approximately what amount, an American tea spoon (=4.9 millilitres) each time?




> I add a few drops of the rotifer food (algae) and make sure that the water stays green all the time


3 - So this means when the water turns less green or looses the green shade the rotifers consumed the Phytoplankton (=rotifer food) so every day or two days, you ad more rotifer food as it is consumed by the rotifers, that way the water keeps green which means it has enough food for the rotifers, correct? 




> Every week I do a 50 % water change in the bucket.


4 - Is it done in a special way, or simply you change 50% of the water by syphoning it out of the bucket without any particular care such as syphoning the bottom of the bucket to remove debris, decaying matter, etc...?

5 - What amount rotifers do you feed your corals daily, and this amount is it based on any specific indication, experience, feeling based on observing the corals thriving?

Kindly :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Sanjay Joshi

> Hi Sanjay, thank you for the explanation, it is indeed a simple approach with good results...which leads to other questions
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - So you ad the rotifers one time every week or every day, or....?


I add them to the tank may be once every 2 days. I always keep 2 buckets going so that if there is a problem with one of them I still have another with the rotifers.




> 2 - approximately what amount, an American tea spoon (=4.9 millilitres) each time?


I take 1/2 the bucket and filter it through the 55 micron sieve, and replace 1/2 the water. What ever rotifers I get I feed to the tank.




> 3 - So this means when the water turns less green or looses the green shade the rotifers consumed the Phytoplankton (=rotifer food) so every day or two days, you ad more rotifer food as it is consumed by the rotifers, that way the water keeps green which means it has enough food for the rotifers, correct?


Yes, when the water turns less green you have to add the phytoplankton. Usually for me that is once a day. You have to make sure that the water does not get clear, then the rotifers start to starve and the numbers reduce.




> 4 - Is it done in a special way, or simply you change 50% of the water by syphoning it out of the bucket without any particular care such as syphoning the bottom of the bucket to remove debris, decaying matter, etc...?


Every time I feed I remove 50% of the water, and replace with new water from the tank.  Every 7 days I transfer to a new bucket and clean out the old one.




> 5 - What amount rotifers do you feed your corals daily, and this amount is it based on any specific indication, experience, feeling based on observing the corals thriving?



I do not feed rotifers daily. About 1/2 of the bucket gets filtered every 2-3 days and that is the amount of rotifers I feed.  its not based on any specific experience. In fact, I really do not see much difference in the corals, but I feel its better to feed them since they have a mouth and must need to feed.

sanjay.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Hi Sanjay and thank you for the detailed explanation that will now translate.



1 - Então acrescenta os rotiferos uma vez todas as semanas ou todos os dias, ou...?




> Acrescento-os ao aquário talvez cada 2 dias. Mantenho sempre dois baldes em funcionamento para que se houver um problema com um deles ainda tenho o outro com rotiferos.


 			 				 2 - aproximadamente que quantidade, uma colher de chá Americana (=4.9 mililitros) de cada vez?




> Retiro 1/2 do balde que filtro através da rede de 55 mícron e substituo 1/2 da água. Quaisquer que sejam os rotiferos que obtenha, alimento com eles o aquário.


3 - Então isto significa que quando a água fica menos verde ou perde o tom verde, os rotiferos consumiram o fitoplâncton (=comida de rotífero) assim todos os dias ou dois dias, acrescenta mais alimento de rotífero por ter sido consumida pelos rotiferos, desse modo a água mantém-se verde o que significa que tem comida suficiente para os rotiferos, correcto?




> Sim, quando a água fica menos verde temos de lhe colocar o fitoplâncton. Habitualmente para mim isso é uma vez por dia. Temos de garantir que a água não fica clara, porque aí os rotiferos começam a passar fome e os números reduzem-se.


4 - É feito de modo especial ou simplesmente muda 50% da água aspirando-a do balde sem qualquer cuidado especial tal como aspirar o fundo do balde para remover resíduos, matéria em decomposição, etc...?




> Todas as vezes que alimento, retiro 50% da água e substituo-a com água nova do aquário. Todos os 7 dias transfiro para um novo balde e limpo o que estava em uso.


5 - Que quantidade de rotiferos dá como alimento aos corais diariamente, e essa quantidade é baseada em alguma indicação específica, experiência, percepção baseada na observação dos corais a progredir? 




> Eu não alimento com rotiferos diariamente. Cerca de 1/2 do balde é filtrado todos os 2-3 dias e isso é a quantidade de rotiferos que dou de alimento. Não é baseado em qualquer experiência específica. De facto eu não vejo realmente muita diferença nos corais, mas sinto que é melhor alimentá-los uma vez que têm uma boca e devem necessitar de a alimentar. 
> 
> sanjay.


Atenciosamente/Kind Regards :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Hello Sanjay,

I tested "your" food Formula with clams, oyster, codfish eggs, squid, brineshrimp, garlic, brocolli, cyclops, nori, hake fish, gelatin and shrimp. I've noticed that the fish go frenzy and eat it all, but after I reconnect the tank to the sump, the skimmer goes wild, creating a wet foam for a long time...it fills up the cup (schuran jetskim 150) in about an hour ou so.

Did you notice similar behaviour?

Tradução:

Olá Sanjay,

Testei a "tua" formula com ameijoas, ostras, ovas de bacalhau, lula, artemia, alho, bróculos, ciclopes, nori, pescada, gelatina e camarão. Verifiquei que os peixes ficam frenéticos, comendo tudo, mas depois de voltar a ligar o aquário à SUMP, o escumador fica maluco, tirando uma escuma molhada durante muito tempo....enche o copo (do schuran jetskim 150) em cerca de uma hora.

Já tiveste conhecimento de um comportamento similar?

----------

